# Chipped tooth, dry bones?



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Yesterday I let my dogs keep some pork ribs the whole entire day, I figured, why not? But to my stupidity it didn't occur to me that the bones might dry out. 
So well, when I picked them up today they were kinda dry and my Popi has a chipped tooth, one of the molars in the back, is like totally flat, instead of being pointy.

Could it have been the bone that caused this? Her teeth were never great either (not to mention they used to be terribly covered in tartar) , they've been in the process of getting pearly white, but not quite there.
Also, it doesn't quite seem to bother her, but I think it looks pretty bad, don't have a photo (not yet anyways). How bad is bad enough where I should take her to a vet or need to have it extracted?

Edit: woops meant to post this in the health-issues thread, oh well.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Can you post a pic when you get one?? There is a molar in the back (don't know the name of the specific one) which has a flat-ish part to it. Does it look like the tooth on the other side or is it definitely a noticeable difference?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I know the front part is supposed to be flat but the whole tooth is =/, only on one side, the other is fine. I will try to get pics, but it's late and dark.
It's one of the upper ones, last tooth on the back.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya that doesn't doesn't sound right.  Awww, well I hope it's nothing too bad!! Keep us updated!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Got a pic of it. She was totally using it today to eat a chicken drumstick (maybe she's just a tough cookie, that Popi), had I not looked in her mouth yesterday I wouldn't know it was there. 
Not exactly pretty looking though, that tooth:










Should I just keep an eye on it for now?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lily has some chips in her molars from back when I didn't know any better and let her have marrow bones. They don't bother her one bit and nothing essential is exposed. And eating raw keeps them cleaned up.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

It doesn't look like anything is exposed... but I'm no expert. Definitely doesn't look infected or painful. Hopefully Danemama or one of the other techs will chime in and give some advice.


----------

